# Sticky  Need accomodation near a track? Look inside!



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Track days are becoming more and more popular and more and more members are travelling large distances to attend.

Often these trips involve a night or two away in a hotel or b&b and sometimes it's difficult to know where to start, so...

What about a thread, or preferably a sub-forum here in the member's area, where members can list good hotels that they have stayed in? Is the parking good/secure? Is the food good? Is there a bar? etc...

Good idea* or not?

Brands Hatch - Brands Hatch Thistle
Silverstone - Premier Inn Brackley Hatch
Cadwell Park - Brook House Farm
Mallory Park - 
Oulton Park - 
Croft - 
Knockhill - 
Castle Combe - 
Donington - Park Farmhouse Hotel
Santa Pod - 
Bruntingthorpe - Knaptoft House Farm
Shakespeare County - 
Millbrook - The Carrington Arms
Spa-Francorchamps - Hotel Spa l'auberge - Hotel Le Crouly.
Nurburgring - Hotel An Der Nordschleife - Hotel Blaue Ecke Adenaur - Hotel Tiergarten/Pistenklaus - Motorsport Hotel - Sliders Guesthouse
Le Mans - Brit Hotel
Goodwood - 
East Mersea - 
Snetterton - Angel Inn



* Idea shamelessly stolen from the Ringers forum. :chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent idea 

I guess we should start with a list of all the circuits and other locations we use/might use:
Brands Hatch
Silverstone
Cadwell Park
Mallory Park
Oulton Park
Croft
Knockhill
Castle Combe
Donington
Santa Pod
Shakespeare County
Millbrook
Francorchamps
Nurburgring
Le Mans
Goodwood
East Mersea


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

*BRANDS HATCH THISTLE HOTEL*

Cut & paste as you feel free here if your opening a sub thread ...

But the Brands Hatch Thistle whilst great for location right next door to the main entrance is not worth the money they charge for a room for a night.

I use to provide security for the track & hotel at various race day & functions & I'm glad at the larger events when we were working all weekend it was free for us as I wouldn't have paid!

Ten years ago it was a nice place, but not now!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The best place for Donington has to be the Donington Farm House Hotel. Very quiet, secure parking and a nice little hotel/B&B.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Brands Hatch
Silverstone
Premier Travel Inn, Brackley Hatch - Hotel information - cheap budget hotel rooms - Premier Inn
Cadwell Park
Mallory Park
Oulton Park
Croft
Knockhill
Castle Combe
Donington
Donington Park Hotel - Park Farmhouse Hotel - Castle Donington, Derbyshire, UK
Santa Pod
Bruntingthorpe
Knaptoft Farm House B&B - Knaptoft House Farm
Shakespeare County
Millbrook
Francorchamps
Nurburgring
Le Mans
Goodwood
East Mersea


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I feel a "Molie's good hotel guide" coming on in later editions of the Club's magazine


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Nurburgring

if you want a good bed, clean room at a fair price, i cannot fault Hotel an der Nordshleife in Adenau or The Mansion in Holheilembach (ideal for large parties) Eddie (the propiertor) is a great bloke.

link below

Hotel An Der Nordschleife

Can't fault Hoffman Cars to get a minibus to Pitonklaus either. 8 up, in a minibus, with a proper ringer at the wheel!


Mook

mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I've added a couple more and made it a sticky.


Brands Hatch
Silverstone - 
Premier Travel Inn, Brackley Hatch - Hotel information - cheap budget hotel rooms - Premier Inn
Cadwell Park - 
Mallory Park - 
Oulton Park - 
Croft - 
Knockhill - 
Castle Combe - 
Donington - 
Donington Park Hotel - Park Farmhouse Hotel - Castle Donington, Derbyshire, UK
Santa Pod
Bruntingthorpe
Knaptoft Farm House B&B - Knaptoft House Farm
Shakespeare County
Millbrook
Francorchamps - Hotel Spa l'auberge de Spa comme destination à Spa, Hotel Spa Best Western
Nurburgring - Hotel An Der Nordschleife - Hotel Blaue Ecke - Nürburgring -
Le Mans
Goodwood
East Mersea


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

It can only be the Tiergarten for me at the Ring ... unless it's booked of course :bawling: 

Hotel am Tiergarten Nürburg am Nürburgring

Millbrook - I think the Carrington Arms has received the most business (and repeated) from here: 

the carrington arms home page

Jo


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

I can defo recommend the Carrington Arms for Millbrook, worth the trip on it's own..........................well almost!

the carrington arms home page

Great idea Moley!!

Andy.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I've added Millbrook and the place we stayed at Cadwell. Really nice quiet B&B. £27.50!


Brands Hatch - 
Silverstone - Premier Inn Brackley Hatch
Cadwell Park - Brook House Farm
Mallory Park - 
Oulton Park - 
Croft - 
Knockhill - 
Castle Combe - 
Donington - Park Farmhouse Hotel
Santa Pod - 
Bruntingthorpe - Knaptoft House Farm
Shakespeare County - 
Millbrook - The Carrington Arms
Spa-Francorchamps - Hotel Spa l'auberge
Nurburgring - Hotel An Der Nordschleife - Hotel Blaue Ecke Adenaur - Hotel Tiergarten/Pistenklaus
Le Mans - 
Goodwood - 
East Mersea -


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

We stayed at the Express Holiday Inn before TA round one this year, not a bad place but the Premier Inn next door had a barrier across the car park entrance, so will book there next time.







Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Added the weird sex hotel we stayed in at Francorchamps...and Le Mans...

Brands Hatch - 
Silverstone - Premier Inn Brackley Hatch
Cadwell Park - Brook House Farm
Mallory Park - 
Oulton Park - 
Croft - 
Knockhill - 
Castle Combe - 
Donington - Park Farmhouse Hotel
Santa Pod - 
Bruntingthorpe - Knaptoft House Farm
Shakespeare County - 
Millbrook - The Carrington Arms
Spa-Francorchamps - Hotel Spa l'auberge - Hotel Le Crouly.
Nurburgring - Hotel An Der Nordschleife - Hotel Blaue Ecke Adenaur - Hotel Tiergarten/Pistenklaus
Le Mans - Brit Hotel
Goodwood - 
East Mersea -


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Any more?

Some of you blokes must use good hotels near Shakespeare and the Pod.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Snetterton ?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Robbie 733 said:


> Snetterton ?


Added.

Brands Hatch - 
Silverstone - Premier Inn Brackley Hatch
Cadwell Park - Brook House Farm
Mallory Park - 
Oulton Park - 
Croft - 
Knockhill - 
Castle Combe - 
Donington - Park Farmhouse Hotel
Santa Pod - 
Bruntingthorpe - Knaptoft House Farm
Shakespeare County - 
Millbrook - The Carrington Arms
Spa-Francorchamps - Hotel Spa l'auberge - Hotel Le Crouly.
Nurburgring - Hotel An Der Nordschleife - Hotel Blaue Ecke Adenaur - Hotel Tiergarten/Pistenklaus
Le Mans - Brit Hotel
Goodwood - 
East Mersea - 
Snetterton - Angel Inn


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

I will be staying here again this weekend for Shakey

Stratford Manor


1st class hotel, safe parking, great restaurant and a swimming pool to boot 



Also for Snetterton The Premier Inn in Thetford (ask for a room facing the car park as the main road gets quite busy)




Smokey :smokin:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Cheers John.


Brands Hatch - 
Silverstone - Premier Inn Brackley Hatch
Cadwell Park - Brook House Farm
Mallory Park - 
Oulton Park - 
Croft - 
Knockhill - 
Castle Combe - 
Donington - Park Farmhouse Hotel
Santa Pod - 
Bruntingthorpe - Knaptoft House Farm
Shakespeare County - Stratford Manor
Millbrook - The Carrington Arms
Spa-Francorchamps - Hotel Spa l'auberge - Hotel Le Crouly.
Nurburgring - Hotel An Der Nordschleife - Hotel Blaue Ecke Adenaur - Hotel Tiergarten/Pistenklaus
Le Mans - Brit Hotel
Goodwood - 
East Mersea - 
Snetterton - Angel Inn - Premier Inn Thetford


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

and i'm staying here in october

MOTORSPORTHOTEL.DE - Welcome

mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Cheers Mook.

Brands Hatch - Brands Hatch Thistle
Silverstone - Premier Inn Brackley Hatch
Cadwell Park - Brook House Farm
Mallory Park - 
Oulton Park - 
Croft - 
Knockhill - 
Castle Combe - 
Donington - Park Farmhouse Hotel
Santa Pod - 
Bruntingthorpe - Knaptoft House Farm
Shakespeare County - 
Millbrook - The Carrington Arms
Spa-Francorchamps - Hotel Spa l'auberge - Hotel Le Crouly.
Nurburgring - Hotel An Der Nordschleife - Hotel Blaue Ecke Adenaur - Hotel Tiergarten/Pistenklaus - Motorsport Hotel
Le Mans - Brit Hotel
Goodwood - 
East Mersea - 
Snetterton - Angel Inn


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I think we can remove East Mersea!


----------



## Gary_GTR_R35 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Great Driving routes also*

I like the idea of this thread... sharing great places to stay near tracks.

But could we aslo do the same for great driving routes in UK and Europe?


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Brands Hatch - Brands Hatch Thistle
Silverstone - Premier Inn Brackley Hatch
Cadwell Park - Brook House Farm
Mallory Park - 
Oulton Park - 
Croft - 
Knockhill - 
Castle Combe - The Old House at Home, Northey
Donington - Park Farmhouse Hotel
Santa Pod - 
Bruntingthorpe - Knaptoft House Farm
Shakespeare County - 
Millbrook - The Carrington Arms
Spa-Francorchamps - Hotel Spa l'auberge - Hotel Le Crouly.
Nurburgring - Hotel An Der Nordschleife - Hotel Blaue Ecke Adenaur - Hotel Tiergarten/Pistenklaus - Motorsport Hotel
Le Mans - Brit Hotel
Goodwood - 
East Mersea - 
Snetterton - Angel Inn

Stayed at The Old House at Home in 2010 & 2011.

Really good accommodation, food and especially wine. 

Minutes from Castle Combe circuit and the owner will cook breakfast early to get on your stand on time. Good for watching convoys at breakfast too.

Just remembered something, never did get my sticker for 2010 Japfarce.


----------



## SteveRaspberry (Mar 14, 2012)

I live less than 2 minutes from Brands - If people have trouble getting accommodation, I can help out. Gated off street parking, pool, big German Shepherd to dissuade any ner-do-wells  No charge but maybe a token donation to ASPIRE, a brilliant spinal injury charity I do some work with? Entirely discretionary of course. 

I don't know if this is acceptable so mods please act accordingly. Just trying to help out fellow GTR-ists 

PM me if you need to avail yourself ladies and gents.


----------



## Andy (aardvark) (Mar 26, 2013)

Castle combe : the Castle inn in the village is superb.

Cadwell :The Black Horse Donington-on Bain is very close and ok.

Spa: Le Relais de Pommard is very close and good.


----------



## eh3an2010 (Jul 17, 2017)

tanx


----------



## eh3an2010 (Jul 17, 2017)

SteveRaspberry said:


> I live less than 2 minutes from Brands - If people have trouble getting accommodation, I can help out. Gated off street parking, pool, big German Shepherd to dissuade any ner-do-wells  No charge but maybe a token donation to ASPIRE, a brilliant spinal injury charity I do some work with? Entirely discretionary of course.
> 
> I don't know if this is acceptable so mods please act accordingly. Just trying to help out fellow GTR-ists
> 
> PM me if you need to avail yourself ladies and gents.


 ???


----------

